# Vintage BMW adverts~ When men were men.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*The good old days ...he he he.*

* :laughing2dw: *

(Click for Hi-Rez.)


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Have you been on that forum that can't spell Beemer properly again.

:laughing2dw: :laugh:

You missed one

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

[IMG alt="Image result for old jaguar cars adverts" data-ratio="128.77"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/5c/7a/92/5c7a92248c1c6c48e56ff82015691072.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for old jaguar cars adverts" data-ratio="64.16"]https://static01.nyt.com/images/2012/02/27/business/adco/adco-jumbo.jpg[/IMG]

mens cars? Can't beat a Jag then.

[IMG alt="Image result for jaguar advertising aimed at men" data-ratio="61.72"]https://img.buzzfeed.com/buzzfeed-static/static/enhanced/web05/2012/5/30/9/enhanced-buzz-29535-1338382813-9.jpg?downsize=700%3A%2A&output-quality=auto&output-format=auto&output-quality=auto&output-format=auto&downsize=360:*[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for jaguar advertising aimed at men" data-ratio="131.23"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/6e/eb/80/6eeb80af89504746fc73dd6d4c27dfde.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

"For the man who can please himself"

True, most BMW drivers are W****** :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

porsche did some of the best strap lines in the 80s

[IMG alt="Image result for 1980s porsche adverts" data-ratio="64.58"]https://airows.com/.image/t_share/MTI4OTk5OTgyMTQ4ODY0MDEw/928_21a.jpg[/IMG]



rhaythorne said:


> "For the man who can please himself"
> 
> True, most BMW drivers are W****** :laugh:


 what about porsche? @BondandBigM has a bmw.

[IMG alt="Image result for old porsche advertising" data-ratio="101.35"]https://airows.com/.image/t_share/MTI4OTk5OTg2MTc1MjA5NDQy/screen-shot-2014-06-30-at-113714-am.png[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for old porsche advertising" data-ratio="136.46"]https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTf1N6Om8BSBQk5tY0ErzPiQFGr5ha3G6_0y0ratjRPvaZJ8nEpdw&s[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for old porsche advertising" data-ratio="128.39"]https://i.pinimg.com/236x/8a/8c/f1/8a8cf17831b5604522b3a862a2e795dd--porsche-art-great-ads.jpg[/IMG]

this ones a good one from honda

[IMG alt="Image result for old porsche advertising" data-ratio="134.13"]https://cdn-01.independent.ie/incoming/article30576649.ece/f1348/AUTOCROP/w375/feminist_friendly_vintage_h1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

fancy used?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> fancy used?


 like going up Blackpool Tower a 1984 635csi with 180k on the clock.

still the most gorgeous thing on gods earth, blonds probably a bloke...you never know these days mate. E24 M6....[IMG alt="Image result for old bmw 635csi" data-ratio="66.17"]https://cdn.bmwblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/M635CSi-bmw.jpg[/IMG]

now she is stunning.

when god created man and man created the e24, god threw the towel in, he knew he was beat.

look at the wheels on her.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Have you been on that forum that can't spell Beemer properly again.


 Yes, I'm afraid so..... I'll have to write to the Editors of all the BIMMER blogs and show them how to use Spell Check.

:laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> Yes, I'm afraid so..... I'll have to write to the Editors of all the BIMMER blogs and show them how to use Spell Check.
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 I knew the Yanks would have something to do with it, they can't do proper Queens English.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:



Always been Beamer or Beemer over here.

:biggrin:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Always been Beamer or Beemer over here.


 Yes, for motorcycles as your article correctly points out. :yes:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> Yes, I'm afraid so..... I'll have to write to the Editors of all the BIMMER blogs and show them how to use Spell Check.
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 when i was 16 in 1989, and i got my 635 i was too young to tax it and my dad gave me 65 quid in an envelope and the garage owner said leave it with me 'i will tax the beemer for you'



BlueKnight said:


> Yes, I'm afraid so..... I'll have to write to the Editors of all the BIMMER blogs and show them how to use Spell Check.
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 when i was 16 in 1989 and my dad gave me that gold 635 i was too young to tax it, my dad gave me 65 quid in an envelope and the garage owner who was handing it over to me said 'leave it with me i will tax the beemer for you'.

it was the same name on both occasions


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

rhaythorne said:


> True, most BMW drivers are W****** :laugh:


 Yes...I need to stop looking at BMW's. Maybe a used Jag. :sadwalk:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> Yes...I need to stop looking at BMW's. Maybe a used Jag. :sadwalk:


 here my son and watch for friction burns

[IMG alt="Image result for arthur daley jaguar" data-ratio="80.41"]https://cimg9.ibsrv.net/gimg/www.jaguarforums.com-vbulletin/638x513/arthur_daley_1e30f18b7fd9b560a624765baafef825d7ec1dd8.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> Yes, for motorcycles as your article correctly points out. :yes:


 It has been the same here for the motors. I remember back in the early 70's my auntie had a flash boyfriend.

My grandmother used call him the Englishman with the Beemer, it was lime green, she lived on a council estate in Hurlford, back then hardly anybody had a car never mind a BMW.

I'm sure he must have been a bit dodgy.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


>


 Jaguar never had a good reputation in Canada...though they were very prestigious as you needed a few for when the others needed fixing...i spent 12 months of my teenage years under the railway arches in Accrington, waiting for a bloke called John to fix my dads daimler 4.2...maybe there is something wrong with my biological make up...but dont cars come first? Its like Car, woman watch. Preferably a Jag or BMW.



BondandBigM said:


> It has been the same here for the motors. I remember back in the early 70's my auntie had a flash boyfriend.
> 
> My grandmother used call him the Englishman with the Beemer, it was lime green, she lived on a council estate in Hurlford, back then hardly anybody had a car never mind a BMW.
> 
> ...


 my dangerous aunty brenda once went out with one of the Krays, he arrived in Nelson down the back of st marys street in a mk10, my dad said it filled the back street.

And you wonder why i got sent to study Law.



BlueKnight said:


> Yes, for motorcycles as your article correctly points out. :yes:


 you sure guv?

[IMG alt="Image result for krays jaguar" data-ratio="66.67"]https://media.gq-magazine.co.uk/photos/5d13987cd7a701454cbba834/master/pass/The-Krays-04-GQ-07Aug15_pa_b_1.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for krays jaguar" data-ratio="44.90"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/80/e2/28/80e2284ca6b49aabf460aab0753cdaf3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> 24 M6....
> 
> now she is stunning.
> 
> ...


 Now I don't dislike the look of those old 635's but surely if you wanted a fast Grand Tourer to toot down to the south of France on a weekend the 928 would be the better car by a country mile.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

@Nigelp @BondandBigM


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

when men were men, 1938 buick century. factory garenteed to go 100 mph at 6,000 rpms. vin


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Now I don't dislike the look of those old 635's but surely if you wanted a fast Grand Tourer to toot down to the south of France on a weekend the 928 would be the better car by a country mile.


 the 928 gts was twice the price of an m6 wasnt it? Yes different class. Even the s4, the BMW wasnt in the same league, ive had both a few times.

The 928 is the best car ive ever driven.

Probably the best car ever made.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> Probably the best car ever made.


 I don't know about 'the best". But I was impressed with the loaner while my 924 Oettinger was in for service. ( Ca. 1980) My current */ / / *4-Pots would smoke it.

Ditch the rear trans-axle and its long linkage and shoehorn a Panamera Turbo 4S engine.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> I don't know about 'the best". But I was impressed with the loaner while my 924 Oettinger was in for service. ( Ca. 1980) My current */ / / *4-Pots would smoke it.
> 
> Ditch the rear trans-axle and its long linkage and shoehorn a Panamera Turbo 4S engine.


 my mum had a 924S new in 1987 i was still using it in 2003 cracking little car an auto in white.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> my mum had a 924S new in 1987 i was still using it in 2003 cracking little car an auto in white.


 My loaner was blue manual with a funky beige leather/textile plaid interior.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> My loaner was blue manual with a funky beige leather/textile plaid interior.


 mums was a gp white one with pinstripe and in the glove box it had a little label 'welcome to your new porsche 924s her vital statistics are...bhp..top speed etc' my mum loved that car she always used to clap her hand when the lights popped up! It was first registered in late 1986 as 924DOL for JCT 600 in leeds  nice memories of my mum in that car. My mums plate at the time.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

When racing was racing

The YouTube video is worth a watch

https://petrolicious.com/articles/revisit-the-height-of-dtm-touring-car-racing-with-this-footage-of-the-1992-event-at-the-nurburgring

@BlueKnight

Must be a Yank site as they mention Bimmers

:biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> I knew the Yanks would have something to do with it, they can't do proper Queens English.
> 
> Always been Beamer or Beemer over here.
> 
> :biggrin:


 I have to side with @BondandBigM here... BMW cars have always, and will always be referred to as Beemers (the phonetic Bee sound for 'B' prescides) in the Uk. The word 'Bimmer' is an American affectation...I could say that you have wrong vowel in place regarding BMW motor bikes, 'U' being the correct one to use, or more properly, 'Death Traps'....










:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Why do blonde's like BMWs?

Because they can spell it.



Roger the Dodger said:


> BMW motor bikes, 'U' being the correct one to use, or more properly, 'Death Traps'....


 When I had one, I met a German guy with the same bike up near Durness, he called his one (R100S) the "Rubber Cow".


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I have to side with @BondandBigM here... BMW cars have always, and will always be referred to as Beemers (the phonetic Bee sound for 'B' prescides) in the Uk. The word 'Bimmer' is an American affectation...
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 :thumbsup:

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Allegedly the term "Beemer" (ee instead of ea) came about as a result of British motorcyclists referring to BSA's as "Beezers".

I just saw a BMW driver using his indicators correctly on the motorway. Twice. Should I report the vehicle as stolen ?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> BMW cars have always, and will always be referred to as Beemers


 You and Bond must be the only ones in the U.K...he he he

Even the BMW Car Clubs on your side of the Pond refer to BMW cars as Bimmers.

https://www.bimmerforums.co.uk/

But hey ho, as far as I'm concerned the only important part is knowing which one is which when I enter the garage. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

to be fair generally the UK just call them BM's

or BM


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> to be fair generally the UK just call them BM's


 That's quite true. When I'm asked what I drive or ride, I always say BM.

We do have a lot in common! :thumbs_up:

:laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> That's quite true. When I'm asked what I drive or ride, I always say BM.
> 
> We do have a lot in common! :thumbs_up:
> 
> :laugh:


 I remeber BMW becoming popular in the uk about 1987, it was like a breath of fresh air, after merc jag etc, so clean cut.

[IMG alt="Image result for 1987 bmw m5" data-ratio="66.67"]https://uploads.carandclassic.co.uk/uploads/cars/bmw/12083779.jpg[/IMG]

so sharp and understated


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> I just saw a BMW driver using his indicators correctly on the motorway. Twice. Should I report the vehicle as stolen ?


 And don't even start on the way BM drivers park their cars... :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> And don't even start on the way BM drivers park their cars... :laughing2dw:












I'd have this one.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> And don't even start on the way BM drivers park their cars... :laughing2dw:


 I don't get it... :sign_question:

(ba ha ha Of course I do!)


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's another advert.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Here's another advert.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/7


 Actually saw that exact model (bottom pic with outriders and sunroof) at the Newbury Retrofestival back in August...










And according to the ad, all for £479 and 17 shillings, including purchase tax.

I bet you wouldn't buy the one above for that! Anyone got an idea what you would have to pay to buy similar to the above today?

My father in law had one in the mid seventies...drove it through a ford and was swept away in it... :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Anyone got an idea what you would have to pay to buy similar to the above today?


 Here you go,

https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/list/10/isetta/

A friend has one of these things which he originally got for the.lifting of it.

https://www.bonhams.com/auctions/22792/lot/106/


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Crikey! Sadly he's gone now, but as a dour Scotsman, he would have been delighted.


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

WRENCH said:


>


 love that one!


----------

